# Is going to college actually worth it?



## NerdShamer (May 25, 2020)

Here are some of the classes that one of larger colleges in my region is offering:

Several brands of sociology.

History classes divided by certain periods. 

American history from an Chicano point of view.

Adult education.

Algebra to Calculus.

Biology.

Accounting (which seems to be the only useful one to get a job)

Gender studies.

Fashion modeling.

Cinematic history.

 Business presentations.

The list goes on, but it's more of less the same. But anyways, I'm bored and want an degree in something useful. But I'm not asking here. Instead, I'm kinda curious as to how an school of higher learning stay open by teaching something that employers shouldn't be looking for?


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (May 25, 2020)

I'd look into trades as they're always needed,


----------



## TFT-A9 (May 25, 2020)

Because there is negligible risk to the school in question for offering junk degrees.


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 25, 2020)

Depends on what you want to do. If you want to teach, college is necessary. If you plan on doing finance, accounting, mathematics, you need college. 

If you want to do beauty/cosmetology, culinary, masonry, welding, plumbing, etc. you need a trade school. 

If you’re not sure, go to community college, and if you don’t like it/find anything you want to do, look into jobs that don’t require college. For instance, you could go to a police academy to be trained as a police officer (training is 1.5 years in the United States).

Most of all, don’t go to college if you’re pressured into it. It’s a lot of money and a massive time commitment. If you narrow down what you want to do, it will be easier to decide if you should go to college or not.


----------



## Mr. Rieper (May 25, 2020)

College right now is going in the way of the dinosaurs. Corona just made it die faster. Online courses are where its at. Fuck institutionalized propaganda camps called "universities"

btw #NotAll colleges/courses are a waste of time and money.


----------



## Y2K Baby (May 25, 2020)

Go poop in your diaper.


----------



## Robert James (May 25, 2020)

First thing you have to do is find out what you want to do that is in demand and profitable. If you can't decide get a shit job and work a year, I can not stress how much this helps with motivation and setting you on a path. Unless your going for something STEM related or finance related don't fucking bother go to a trade.

Though I will ask what is Adult Education? Is it about teaching Adult retards? Is it a class that teaches you to be an adult? Is it one of those classes that teaches you how to go to college?



Y2K Baby said:


> Go poop in your diaper.



I think there's a master course in that at CWCU


----------



## NerdShamer (May 25, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Depends on what you want to do. If you want to teach, college is necessary. If you plan on doing finance, accounting, mathematics, you need college.
> 
> If you want to do beauty/cosmetology, culinary, masonry, welding, plumbing, etc. you need a trade school.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they have trade schools nearby. Mostly for stuff like HVAC and entry-level medical techs.


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 25, 2020)

Robert James said:


> Unless your going for something STEM related or finance related don't fucking bother go to a trade.


Disagree. Since STEM is being pushed onto most people, the field is becoming over saturated (especially if you consider the outsourcing in some of those fields). More people = more competition. Finance and STEM are both useful and have their place, but there is so much more to do at college than that. Education, government, and law are taught at college as well.

Just because something is more in demand doesn’t guarantee a job either. If your social skills suck, finding any job is difficult.

Also, just going for what makes the most money isn’t a good idea if you’re miserable doing it. It’s important to be realistic in that area too. If you find yourself dreading every single required class for your major while piling on the debt, it’s not worth it.

I see where you’re coming from, but viewing college in that limited of a scope isn’t the best idea (especially since economies change and what becomes wanted can have less demand/lower pay in the future).


----------



## Dick Pooman (May 25, 2020)

Others have said it, but if you don't know what you want to do, try toinclude some trade professions. Everything varies by state, so pick things that you want to do, and balance it with the median income for places you want to live and start eliminating things from there.


----------



## Marco Fucko (May 25, 2020)

I got nagged into college and as a result dropped out. 6-7 years later, I feel like I've wasted my early 20s job hopping and not doing much of anything, so I plan to retake the ACT/SAT and go back when I can attend in person again. I still have no idea what I really want to do, there's a lot of divergent paths in my head. BUT, the point is people need to find something that suits them. Maybe I wouldn't be so numb to everything if I had a career to engage with instead of perceiving jobs as just a way of getting paid, something that could give me an intrinsic purpose and stop me from thinking of everything as ultimately pointless.

Going through higher education is a deeply personal thing to a lot of people. Think about what you think you want to do with your life and just go for it, life's too short to waste your time going through the motions.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (May 25, 2020)

Golden rule for a job: get it union or get it government. Nobody seems to get cucked harder than a salaried worker in an office farm in the private marketplace.


----------



## The Real SVP (May 25, 2020)

College pussy is nice, but you can get plenty of it by just living in a college town.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (May 25, 2020)

no, it's far easier to get on welfare. is spending half your life wageslaving just to retire as an old man in a mansion really worth it?


----------



## Bum Driller (May 25, 2020)

Regardless of what you may think, we live in a quite economically diverse society, where lots of things people do for money have mostly entertainment value anyways. Because people want their entertainment, someone who studied Fashion modelling or Gender Studies most likely will live off of it. I can bet that with any of those choices in your list you're eligible for some kind of work, if not in your current location then in somewhere else. Sometimes by becoming a faculty member in the Gender Studies department.

Also, I don't know about 'murica, but where I live having a univesity degree on something(any subject qualifies) is usually hard requirement for applying to jobs in public administration and higher-end office jobs in the private sector. It doesn't matter if your masters is in academic study of anal fisting, all they care about is that you have proof of certain level of work ethic and ability of writing/reading formal texts. And that's the gist of it, in my opinion: the graduation thesis is really just a written proof that you're capable of working independently and producing technical jargon of your chosen field of interest.


----------



## Hazel Motes (May 25, 2020)

Networking and actually having a short and loose five year plan puts you ahead of 90% of people who are doing your course.


----------



## Overcast (May 25, 2020)

Only if you know exactly what you're doing and are studying for a career with real world applications. (Doctors and lawyers are always in demand for example).

Don't go to college just for the sake of it. Worst case scenario, you drop out and get saddled with mountains of debt.


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (May 25, 2020)

College is for jobs. If whatever you're studying won't get you employment (if you don't have the degree) then there's no point.
There's other reason to go to college besides this, unless your parents are loaded and it doesn't matter what you study.

Degrees work on supply and demand, its why software developers make 6 figures and liberal arts majors struggle to find decent paying work.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 25, 2020)

I plan to study computer science, biology, aerospace engineering or history. 

"Worth"? In my country college uni is free but we have a three-tier school system and I horrible failed the 1st tire like 10 years ago.


----------



## murgatroid (May 25, 2020)

Everyone seems to be making very practical and logical considerations in regards to your question but I'm going to make a selfish one.

I'd argue for your own sense of self-worth and a sense of accomplishment you should go to college.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 25, 2020)

I think that it would be better going in with a specific gameplan or at least a general idea of what you want to do. I've known plenty of people who spent 10+ years jumping from one direction to another because they didn't really know what they wanted, though I also don't think it's necissarily bad to decide that you want to do something different. But you will blow a lot of money without a proper plan. 

I'm a big fan of community college becasue it's much cheaper and so you can get away with some exploration. I actually loved taking classes that weren't necissarily major related, but just sounded like a fun subject. There's so many things that I've discovered and fallen in love with because of this. I also am a big supporter of getting involved with campus activities like clubs and student government and whatnot. It's fantastic on a resume but most importantly you gain a lot of interpersonal skills. The college I went to had a lot of people working jobs to get through college or were parents juggling kids and school so there wasn't a whole lot of SJW types around. A few, but mostly people were very grounded in reality. 
Also welding apparently can earn you fat bank. If you really don't know what to do and also are good at not burning yourself, that would be good to look into.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 25, 2020)

STEM is always worth it. 



JambledUpWords said:


> Disagree. Since STEM is being pushed onto most people, the field is becoming over saturated (especially if you consider the outsourcing in some of those fields). More people = more competition. Finance and STEM are both useful and have their place, but there is so much more to do at college than that. Education, government, and law are taught at college as well.



You can do pretty much every job with a STEM degree, your base skills are usefull everywhere. 



Webby's Boyfriend said:


> I plan to study computer science, biology, aerospace engineering or history.


you should make up your mind before looking for a spot.  you can combine them. 
Bioinformatic is pretty interesting and you can get realy good education at smaller universities.


----------



## JambledUpWords (May 25, 2020)

Stoneheart said:


> You can do pretty much every job with a STEM degree, your base skills are usefull everywhere.


STEM is useful, but that doesn’t make you suited for any job. There’s a reason people hire mechanics to work on their car problems and not engineers. In medicine, doctors are at risk of lawsuits and they need lawyers. If you intend on doing archeology, you need a background in both history and science (especially biology and geology). Technology is definitely necessary, but they need technical writers in order for better communication (or to write guides in how to use things). My point is, is that there are other specialized fields that work with STEM that aren’t specifically STEM. Also, just because you’re great at engineering doesn’t mean you’ll be suited to do public speaking, writing, public relations


----------



## welcome2hell (May 25, 2020)

Bum Driller said:


> I don't know about 'murica, but where I live having a univesity degree on something(any subject qualifies) is usually hard requirement for applying to jobs in public administration and higher-end office jobs in the private sector. It doesn't matter if your masters is in academic study of anal fisting, all they care about is that you have proof of certain level of work ethic and ability of writing/reading formal texts. And that's the gist of it, in my opinion: the graduation thesis is really just a written proof that you're capable of working independently and producing technical jargon of your chosen field of interest.



I wanna emphasize this a bit. Just having a bachelor's degree in anything will be helpful in sometimes unexpected ways. If you've ever wanted to live or teach overseas, most visas require you to have a 4 year degree in something. It's stupid, because I think a lot of shit taught in colleges can be found online for free anyways, but it helps to have it on your resume.

That said, you should study something interesting to you and try to do it in the cheapest way possible.

Oh, and taking courses that require research and critical writing will help you in any field when you need to communicate clearly with people.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (May 25, 2020)

Go to China and become an English teacher or a fake businessman, that or join the mafia.


----------



## murgatroid (May 25, 2020)

Don't choose a major you have no interest in just because it's in demand or well paying. You will likely burn out and have no motivation after school if you do manage to finish.

Better to choose something you have a strong interest in. If you don't know what your interested it's best to try a lot of things until you do.


----------



## Otterly (May 25, 2020)

My thoughts on higher education. Having spent far too long in it.
(Assuming you’re an average person who doesn’t have old money connections or family in places who can hook you up to easy rides.)

its Worth it IF you do certain subjects, you know what you want out of it and you know how to use the time. 
degrees that are specific paths to jobs are usually worth it. Medicine, civil/mechanical engineering etc. If you do a degree like that, try to find one with some kind of year in industry, placement etc. And try to network while you’re there. You want yoir next step lined up - further study ONLY if needed (and many jobs will let you study) or an entry level job. 
Degrees in the humanities are worth it IF they are solid. Reading PPE at Oxford is going to put you on a better path than some muppet degree from a second rate ex poly. History, etc, the same. That kind of degree just shows you are capable of functioning at a certain level so the networking is doubly important. 
  A degree like maths is always good. Any degree you MUST come out literate and numerate. A shocking number of graduates are neither.

don’t discount trades. Decent trade pathways are the equal of almost any degree out there in terms of life chances. The added bonus of being able to work for yourself and job security is good. I went the academic route but to be honest, I’d advise my kids to do a trade unless they were very skilled in a specific area academically. In terms of earning, you start faster, and can start a pension sooner, that alone is a big deal. People always need skilled trades. Electricians, of all types - domestic/industrial etc.

really what path is up to you but avoid shallow degrees and nice sounding but saturated degrees (like forensics - sounds good but too many grads.) make sure the industry you’re headed for is solid - people will always need plumbers, engineers, doctors, nurses, and funeral directors.. can your job be outsourced? If it can, it probably will be. No one is outsourcing carpentry, plastering or plumbing to India. They need someone on the spot. 

Things like art can be done in your spare time. even if you’re incredibly talented don’t do a hobby degree - do one that gets you a skill to fall back on and do the hobby as a sideline. 

Ignore the ‘follow your passion’ people. Passion won’t get you a job.


----------



## Niggernerd (May 25, 2020)

College is for suckers. Being a NEET is the future.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 25, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> STEM is useful, but that doesn’t make you suited for any job. There’s a reason people hire mechanics to work on their car problems and not engineers.


It makes you more suited than any other college education for the majority of jobs. would i hire a mechanic over an engineer, sure, but i would hire somebody with an engineering degree over somebody with a law degree.



JambledUpWords said:


> In medicine, doctors are at risk of lawsuits and they need lawyers.


If they are clever they take Lawyers with a degree in Stem. 




JambledUpWords said:


> If you intend on doing archeology, you need a background in both history and science (especially biology and geology).


I know atleast to guys with an engineering degree who work now in archeology, one builds stuff and works with drone data and the other one makes security checks at digging sides. 




JambledUpWords said:


> Technology is definitely necessary, but they need technical writers in order for better communication (or to write guides in how to use things).


You want somebody with a science background to learn how to write manuals or do you wanna teach somebody with an english degree how machines work?




JambledUpWords said:


> My point is, is that there are other specialized fields that work with STEM that aren’t specifically STEM. Also, just because you’re great at engineering doesn’t mean you’ll be suited to do public speaking, writing, public relations


you will have it much easyer to break into those fields if you have a stem degree as basis. 

You learn  skills like ("basic") math, programming and reading scientific papers in every STEM field. 
you also learn how to work fast and clean, follow manuals and how to take notes. Its the best place to be if you dont know 100% what you wanna do later.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (May 25, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> If you intend on doing archeology, you need a background in both history and science (especially biology and geology).


My dream would be to be an archeaologist but as far as I know, it's very unrealistic. There are like a few thousand archeologists in my country, and most people who study archeology, find themselves working in a boring office job, in an unrelated field or just at the NEET office.



Smug Chuckler said:


> Go to China and become an English teacher or a fake businessman, that or join the mafia.


One of my aunts is a German teacher in Indonesia. Ancient Greek, Classical Latin and Biblical Hebrew are interesting too, but offer even worse career options than archeology!


----------



## Stoneheart (May 25, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> My dream would be to be an archeaologist but as far as I know, it's very unrealistic.


Its not that unrealistic if you have no problem with physical work and getting dirty.   your job in the summer could be running around half naked and teaching kids of to shot a bow or how to cook game like a neanderthaler. but you have the whole winter to write papers about your local spot and the findings around the museum.


----------



## soft kitty (May 25, 2020)

Avoid college like the plague. It's infected. Go to trade school instead. Or study on your own and get certified (yes I know you can't do this with all jobs, but some of them you can).


----------



## Rinny. (May 25, 2020)

That is a horrible list of courses. I only did gender studies because I couldn't find a better class to fulfill my BA requirements and it was just laughably bad for the most part.

Anyways, college/uni is worth it unless you're gonna do some artsy-fartsy /liberal arts major that nobody would actually see as viable, I've had friends who have BAs in writing and history and couldn't really use it for what they were studying for whatsoever (since they did not want to pursue teaching/education) which has led to them being massively frustrated and looking for a job that just wants any BA.

Try to earn a AA/BA/BS etc based on what is on-demand and what is seen as a stable field to get into,
shit like medical, law, engineering, law enforcement.................basically shid liek dat

Or if you really have no idea, go into a trade. See guys flex about welding, dunno how it works for them though.
Heard some favorable tales about plumbers though.


----------



## 2021Murder (May 25, 2020)

college is only worth it if you can do calculus, if you can't don't go. 

majors that require calculus 2 are good ones that end up being worth it. the ones that don't require it are basically just there for kids to make connections while barely doing any real work. and then after college they either go for a masters/law school/med school or use those connections for a job in the industry they really wish to go into. (journalism)


----------



## Dwight Frye (May 25, 2020)

It depends. I agree with the people who say it's worth it if you earn a degree that will help you land a job. That seems like an obvious take, but I know people who went in for liberal arts degrees, and/or degrees that "sounded fun." Most of them are in their 30s now still making minimum wage or slightly above. A degree in Gender Studies won't pay the bills. 

Community college is a great stepping stone if you're unsure of what you want to do. Most of them allow you to transfer your credits over to a four year university. It'll save you some money and let you sample a few things before deciding on a major with minimal fuss. 

That said, college can be a good experience outside of just preparing for a career. I got my degree in 2006, so the SJW issue wasn't in full swing yet, not sure how bad it is in Current Year, but establishing some connections and networking on campus couldn't hurt.


----------



## Get_your_kicks_with_30-06 (May 25, 2020)

If you're degree doesn't require a foundation of comprehensive math classes its pretty much worthless. You could probably just do whatever it is independently and build experience without being over 100 thousand dollars in debt after 4 years.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 25, 2020)

Shadfan666xxx000 said:


> Golden rule for a job: get it union or get it government.


Tell me the perks in working in government?


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (May 25, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Tell me the perks in working in government?


Job security, better perks than most middle managers can imagine (Vacations, holidays off, healthcare, etc.), decent pay, relatively low workload depending on where you go and you can just move branches when you feel like it. You essentially trade raw earning potential for comfort and security with tax dollars.


----------



## John Titor (May 26, 2020)

Remember, degrees are not magic tickets. Even with STEM, you still have to convince prospective employers on why they should choose you over anyone else.


----------



## Coleslaw (May 26, 2020)

Is statistics good?


----------



## ERROR_ENTRY (May 26, 2020)

Autumnal Equinox said:


> It depends. I agree with the people who say it's worth it if you earn a degree that will help you land a job. That seems like an obvious take, but I know people who went in for liberal arts degrees, and/or degrees that "sounded fun." Most of them are in their 30s now still making minimum wage or slightly above. A degree in Gender Studies won't pay the bills.


I know a couple of people who had to return to college to get another degree because what they got originally didn't open any doors for them. I live in a country where you pay very little in fees, but the problem is that time IS money. The four years they spent in the first place aren't going to come back. 

Most jobs suck regardless, whatever you pick is still 40 hours a week minimum out of your life... so it might as well be something that'll make you a decent amount of money. 
Study whatever your passionate about in your spare time, that's what I do.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (May 27, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Tell me the perks in working in government?



Very generous and secure pensions Compared to the private sector.


----------



## Harbinger of Kali Yuga (May 28, 2020)

Just save a ton of money for 10 years, then live with your parents after they retire to Florida with you being unable to find love where you live, then slowly poison them so they die and all the money goes to you and you inherit and live on their swank seaside property


----------

